# Command & Conquer: Entwickler deutet Remaster des Klassikers an



## AndreLinken (12. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Command & Conquer: Entwickler deutet Remaster des Klassikers an* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Command & Conquer: Entwickler deutet Remaster des Klassikers an*


----------



## Enisra (12. Oktober 2018)

ganz ehrlich
aber hätte man das nicht zur E3 sagen können?

So hat die Überlange Präsentation eines billigen Casual Handyspiels die GANZE PK gekillt! Wer redete danach noch über Unraveld 2 und das es Instant kam? Oder das andere Deutsche "Indie" Spiel? Nicht mal Anthem wurde noch angesprochen
Also wer auf die Idee gekommen ist das Überhaupt zu erwähnen, die Zeit hätte man besser mit Sims gefüllt ...

Ansonsten, es wäre interessant wenn man da nochmal was machen würde, wobei es interessant wäre, wie man die FMV Sequenzen aufzieht, ob man die nochmal drehen sollte, weil die Originalrohszene werden auch eher gammlig aussehen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2018)

FHD- plus 4k-Auflösung, fertig ist das Remaster.  

Ich bleibe lieber beim Original, hat genug Nostalgie-Bonus und ist einer von vielen Klassikern der auf nem Alt-Notebook jederzeit startbereit greifbar ist. 



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orzhov (12. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich
> aber hätte man das nicht zur E3 sagen können?
> 
> So hat die Überlange Präsentation eines billigen Casual Handyspiels die GANZE PK gekillt! Wer redete danach noch über Unraveld 2 und das es Instant kam? Oder das andere Deutsche "Indie" Spiel? Nicht mal Anthem wurde noch angesprochen
> ...



Immer diese Hater und ihr blindes EA Gebashe. Kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Doitschland (12. Oktober 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> FHD- plus 4k-Auflösung, fertig ist das Remaster.
> Ich bleibe lieber beim Original, hat genug Nostalgie-Bonus und ist einer von vielen Klassikern der auf nem Alt-Notebook jederzeit startbereit greifbar ist.



OpenRA ist was feines, habe ich jederzeit auf dem Rechner, falls ich mal wieder Bock auf gute alte RTS Action habe.

Zum Remaster: die Frage ist dann noch, ob sie das Gameplay bzw. die Balance in z.B. Red Alter 1 überarbeiten. Als Beispiel sind die Sowjets schon im Grundspiel sehr stark und durch die Addons OP geworden, oder ob man die Steuerumg und das UI modernisiert usw.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Oktober 2018)

Ein Grafik-Remaster der alte C&Cs wäre cool, aber bitte kein Schmu treiben


----------



## Sayaka (12. Oktober 2018)

wenn die ein tolles Remaster für PC präsentiert hätten und "ach ja ein Handyspiel gibts auch noch dazu für unterwegs" wäre es viel besser gewesen.


----------



## xdave78 (12. Oktober 2018)

Hm, keine Ahnung ich mochte ja C&C ganz gerne- vor Allem den ersten Teil und Generals.
Ob ich da ein Remaster brauche- keine Ahnung. Ich glaube nicht, dass das 2018 noch jemand spielen will. Man hat es zwar immer irgendwie "geil" im Kopf aber tatsächlich wenn man davor sitzt ist die Euphorie doch schnell verflogen. Insofern wäre ich hier wohl eher für ein gut gemachtes Reboot.


----------



## Asuramaru (12. Oktober 2018)

Soll die Remastered dann so sein wie bei Starcraft oder,nur höhre Auflösung oder eine komplett neue Engine frage ich mich.


----------



## Gemar (12. Oktober 2018)

Zitat: "Wir sind dabei, einige Ideen auszuloten..."
Oje, bei EA heißt das ein Spiel rund um Lootboxen und Microtransaktionen.
EA produziert doch heutzutage ganz andere Spiele, vor allem um Geld zu generieren, da passt die C&C Marke so wie man sie kennt nicht mehr rein. Zudem hat man schon gesehen, was sie u.a. aus einem Dungeon Keeper gemacht haben.


----------



## Zybba (12. Oktober 2018)

Naja, hoffentlich wirds was. :I



Enisra schrieb:


> Wer redete danach noch über Unraveld 2 und das es Instant kam?


Viele.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (12. Oktober 2018)

Also Command of Credit Card


----------



## DoorLord (12. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ein Grafik-Remaster der alte C&Cs wäre cool, aber bitte kein Schmu treiben



Da bin ich LOX-TT seiner meinug, die alten C&C aufpoliren, aufbohren aber ohne schnick schnack neue einheite oder sonst ihrgent welchen unpassenden konzepten. mein CundC war nach Genrals fertig. die komischen aliens haben mir echt gereicht.


----------



## Schalkmund (12. Oktober 2018)

Ach ich glaub ich brauch kein Remaster, wenn ich es zocken will schmeiß ich einfach die DOS-Box an.


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Immer diese Hater und ihr blindes EA Gebashe. Kann ich nicht verstehen.



So leid es mir tut, aber diesmal muss ich @Enisra hier in Schutz nehmen, er ist nämlich einer der wenigen die nicht zu denen gehören die EA andauernd madig reden.


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ein Grafik-Remaster der alte C&Cs wäre cool, aber bitte kein Schmu treiben



Hauptsache der alte Soundtrack ist mit dabei.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4AUY-v1nsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Orzhov (12. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> So leid es mir tut, aber diesmal muss ich @Enisra hier in Schutz nehmen, er ist nämlich einer der wenigen die nicht zu denen gehören die EA andauernd madig reden.



Mir ist schon klar das Ironie im Internet manchmal schlecht zu verstehen ist, aber ich hab extra das nette Emoji für Leute wie dich benutzt.


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar das Ironie im Internet manchmal schlecht zu verstehen ist, aber ich hab extra das nette Emoji für Leute wie dich benutzt.



Das Emoji habe ich schon  gesehen, konnte es aber nicht so richtig einordnen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Das Emoji habe ich schon  gesehen, konnte es aber nicht so richtig einordnen.


Wieso das denn?

 Enisra ist ja nun bekannt dafür jeden der irgendwas gegen EA sagt als Hater einzusortieren, da sollte eigentlich klar sein das Orzhovs Beitrag bitterböse Ironie ist.


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?
> 
> Enisra ist ja nun bekannt dafür jeden der irgendwas gegen EA sagt als Hater einzusortieren, da sollte eigentlich klar sein das Orzhovs Beitrag bitterböse Ironie ist.



Alles klar, dann habe ich das vollkommen verkehrt verstanden.


----------



## MrFob (12. Oktober 2018)

Ich haette jetzt nichts gegen ein Remaster aber eigentlich brauche ich keins. Hab erst vor ein paar Wochen das alte Tiberium Dawn (und eigentlich die ganze Tiberium Reihe bis Kane's Wrath, Twilight ist einfach zu schlecht ) durchgespielt. Die Gold Version mit dem Community patch laeuft auch auf Win10 und die Grafik stoert mich jetzt nicht so sehr. Selbst die stark komprimierten Videos passen schon, da diese ja in der story quasi Video Messages von deinen Vorgesetzten/Kollegen sind, macht also sogar irgendwie Sinn, dass da die Qualitaet nicht so toll ist. Mich jedenfalls stoert es nicht. Ich haette lieber ein neues Spiel, entweder im Stil von Tiberium Wars oder aber einen Shooter wie Renegade (nur halt besser). Fand echt schade, dass aus Tiberium (dem Shooter) nichts geworden war.


----------



## Enisra (12. Oktober 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?
> 
> Enisra ist ja nun bekannt dafür jeden der irgendwas gegen EA sagt als Hater einzusortieren, da sollte eigentlich klar sein das Orzhovs Beitrag bitterböse Ironie ist.



Nicht Klugscheißen, das wirkt immer eher dämlich wenn es Falsch ist ...
denn brillianterweise wird man zum Hater, wenn man so Kommentare abgibt wonach scheinbar nur EA überteuerte DLC raus bringen würde, Studios dicht machen würde, Lootboxen verkaufen würde, etc. bzw. man etwas erst schlimm findet, wenn auch EA auf den Zug aufspringt, aber ignoriert das alle anderen das auch machen. Also wenn man schon so tun will als wäre man der Kritiker als den man sich verkaufen will, sollte man nicht erst nur auf einen rumhacken

Im Übrigen reicht schon die Aussage aus das alle anderen den gleichen Mist machen aus, das man selbst ein Fanboy sei, weil man sagt das andere auch den gleichen Mist machen, nicht etwa in dem man etwas verteidigt und unkritisch wäre, sondern eher solches Verhalten dämlich findet
Also eher mal an die Eigene Nase fassen und Froh sein das Ironie nicht tödlich ist


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> (....)


Dem muss ich zustimmen.


----------



## Vandred (12. Oktober 2018)

Wünsche mir ein Remake des erstlings schon seit Jahren, uns zwar genau so wie´s wahr, mit ein Bischen was Dran!


----------



## Davki90 (12. Oktober 2018)

Keine Remasters! Eine Fortsetzung wäre wünschenswert und zwar eine Vollwertige und nicht nur ein müder Handyabklatsch. Ich bin sicher, es gibt genug Leute, die ein neues C&C sehr begrüssen würden. ich gehöre auch dazu.


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Keine Remasters! Eine Fortsetzung wäre wünschenswert und zwar eine Vollwertige und nicht nur ein müder Handyabklatsch. Ich bin sicher, es gibt genug Leute, die ein neues C&C sehr begrüssen würden. ich gehöre auch dazu.



Mir würde die Weiterführung des ehemaligen Spieldesigns vollauf genügen. 
Das wäre in erster Linie natürlich der Basenbau. Ein Fehler in C&C 4. Ohne Basenbau  spiel ich sowas erst gar nicht. Ich will mich auch mal Einigeln können/wollen usw. Soll sich mein Gegner an mir die Zähne ausbeißen. 
Das ist für mich das alte C&C. Basenbau. Basta und habe Fertig.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Oktober 2018)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Keine Remasters! Eine Fortsetzung wäre wünschenswert und zwar eine Vollwertige und nicht nur ein müder Handyabklatsch. Ich bin sicher, es gibt genug Leute, die ein neues C&C sehr begrüssen würden. ich gehöre auch dazu.



dann lieber gleich nen Reboot, was will man denn fortsetzen nach dem faden 4. Teil der Tyberium-Hauptreihe, höchstens bei den Spin-Offs wäre da noch was drinnen AR und Generals


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

Sehe ich auch so. In T 4 komme die Aliens und das war es dann. Geschichte zu Ende. Ist auch gut so. Man könnte aber dazwischen noch was machen usw. egal, Hautsache im gleichem C&C Universum. Muss doch nicht immer was neues sein.
A-Rot und Generals sehe ich eh als was ganz anderes anderes an, aber nicht als C&C.
C&C sind der erste Teil und Tiberian Sun in meinen Augen, Tiberium Wars kann man auch noch ganz klar dazu zählen. Die ganze Alarmstufe Rot Serie, so gut einige es finden hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Ist eine ganze andere Schiene und Serie. Die einzigen wirklichen Gemeinsamkeiten sind die Sammler.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Oktober 2018)

EA gehen wohl mal wieder die Ideen aus. Man versucht wieder mal das Geld aus einer Serie zu ziehen, die man in völliger Inkompetenz gegen die Wand gefahren und dann beerdigt hat.
Nett wäre es sicherlich, aber es ist EA, da ist jede Hoffnung verloren.
Weil selbst wenn alle alten Teile nochmal zusammen Remastered werden, es wird irgendwelche Haken geben, die man jetzt noch nicht sieht.
Ich verbleibe äußerst skeptisch und misstrauisch.


----------



## Orzhov (12. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nicht Klugscheißen, das wirkt immer eher dämlich wenn es Falsch ist ...
> denn brillianterweise wird man zum Hater, wenn man so Kommentare abgibt wonach scheinbar nur EA überteuerte DLC raus bringen würde, Studios dicht machen würde, Lootboxen verkaufen würde, etc. bzw. man etwas erst schlimm findet, wenn auch EA auf den Zug aufspringt, aber ignoriert das alle anderen das auch machen. Also wenn man schon so tun will als wäre man der Kritiker als den man sich verkaufen will, sollte man nicht erst nur auf einen rumhacken
> 
> Im Übrigen reicht schon die Aussage aus das alle anderen den gleichen Mist machen aus, das man selbst ein Fanboy sei, weil man sagt das andere auch den gleichen Mist machen, nicht etwa in dem man etwas verteidigt und unkritisch wäre, sondern eher solches Verhalten dämlich findet
> Also eher mal an die Eigene Nase fassen und Froh sein das Ironie nicht tödlich ist



Das klingt eher so als würdest du wiederholt in einem Zustand maximaler kognitiver Dissonanz Sachen in Beiträge hineininterpretieren, nur damit diese in dein Weltbild passen. Habe hier noch nie jemanden erlebt der allen Ernstes die von dir beschriebene Position vertritt.


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> EA gehen wohl mal wieder die Ideen aus. Man versucht wieder mal das Geld aus einer Serie zu ziehen, die man in völliger Inkompetenz gegen die Wand gefahren und dann beerdigt hat.
> h.


Vollkommen falsch. 
Nicht EA sondern Westwood hat selbst die Serie an die Wand gefahren. Westwood hatte nach der Übernahme durch EA alle Freiheiten damals gehabt um etwas daraus zu machen. 
Sie haben praktisch alles Geld der Welt und Freiheiten gehabt, konnten damit aber nicht umgehen. Typischen EA Hate der vollkommen daneben liegt.
Informier dich mal in Sachen Westwood.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Vollkommen falsch.
> Nicht EA sondern Westwood hat selbst die Serie an die Wand gefahren. Westwood hatte nach der Übernahme durch EA alle Freiheiten damals gehabt um etwas daraus zu machen.
> Sie haben praktisch alles Geld der Welt und Freiheiten gehabt, konnten damit aber nicht umgehen. Typischen EA Hate der vollkommen daneben liegt.
> Informier dich mal in Sachen Westwood.



Informier du dich dann bitte auch, wenn du klugscheißen willst. 

Westwood wurde 2003 geschlossen bzw fusioniert. Alles was danach passierte, entsprang dem Mist von EA. Der letzte C&C-Teil von Westwood war Alarmstufe Rot 2 und soweit ich weiß war der kommerziell auch erfolgreich.
Selbst Renegade war finanziell erfolgreich, aber nicht überzeugend.
Kommerziell war keines der C&C-Spiele von Westwood ein Desaster. Das große Problem war die anderen Projekte von Westwood.
Zwei Monate oder so bevor Generals veröffentlicht wurde, wurde Westwood mit irgend einem EA-Ableger zusammengeschlossen.
Man sieht, dass alles was danach mit C&C passierte geht allein auf die Kappe von EA und das waren noch einige Titel im C&C-Universum und die haben den letzten Rest vor die Wand gefahren, wie es EA gerne mit ihren größeren/älteren Titeln inzwischen macht.


----------



## MrFob (12. Oktober 2018)

Da hier gerade die ganze Geschichte um C&C aufgerollt wird, hier ist ein sehr schoenes Video zur C&C Historie (ich hab den Link von Zybba, fand das Vid aber auch sehr cool, schoene Zusammenfassung):




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OlIkGlTMUNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Informier du dich dann bitte auch, wenn du klugscheißen willst.
> 
> .


Dann mal Folgendes.



> Aus Kundenkreisen wird häufig Publisher Electronic Arts die Hauptschuld am Niedergang des Unternehmens zugeschrieben, ebenso wie an den etwa gleichzeitig geschlossenen Entwicklerstudios Origin Systems und Bullfrog Productions. Dieser landläufigen Meinung widersprach Studiogründer Castle in einem Interview anlässlich eines Berichts des Magazins GameStar im Februar 2014. Seinen Angaben zufolge hatte Westwood von Anfang an großen Freiraum für eigene Entscheidungen und umfassende finanzielle Unterstützung vom neuen Mutterkonzern erhalten:[2]
> 
> „Die Leute haben immer gesagt, EA habe uns dieses oder jenes aufgezwungen. Dabei hatten wir völlig freie Hand. Wir konnten nur nicht mit dem Überfluss umgehen. […] Wenn da draußen also jemand sagt: EA hat diese Firma kaputt gemacht, weil plötzlich nur noch aufs Geld geschaut wurde und weil sie ihnen Vorschriften gemacht haben, ist das völlig verkehrt. Tatsächlich war es genau umgekehrt: Als kleine Firma haben wir immer nur aufs Geld geschaut. Jedes einzelne Produkt musste Gewinn abwerfen. Unter EA hingegen hieß es: Erschafft einfach nur das beste Spiel, das ihr kreieren könnt! Wie sich herausstellte, war das jedoch zumindest für uns geradezu fatal.“
> 
> – Louis Castle



Soweit zu meiner Klugscheißerei! Jaja, EA der ganz Böse.
Noch Fragen?


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann mal Folgendes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann lese meinen Post neu und denke nochmal nach...


> EA gehen wohl mal wieder die Ideen aus. Man versucht wieder mal das Geld aus einer Serie zu ziehen, die man in völliger Inkompetenz gegen die Wand gefahren und dann beerdigt hat.
> Nett wäre es sicherlich, aber es ist EA, da ist jede Hoffnung verloren.
> Weil selbst wenn alle alten Teile nochmal zusammen Remastered werden, es wird irgendwelche Haken geben, die man jetzt noch nicht sieht.



 Ich bezog mich auf EA und den Niedergang von C&C und nicht auf die Schließung von Westwood.
Wenn du das etwas völlig falsches interpretierst oder heraus liest, ist es nicht mein Problem.


----------



## w3stsch0 (12. Oktober 2018)

Generals wär Hammer


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

Bis zu T 4 hat EA auch C&C nicht an die Wand gefahren. Tiberian Wars war ganz gut. Auch die Red Teile waren nicht gerade schlecht. Nur Teil 4 eben war daneben.


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

w3stsch0 schrieb:


> Generals wär Hammer



Was viele sagen, das es eines der besten teile der Serie war, auch wenn nicht aus dem C&C Universum, aber das beste war, und woher, Prodi EA...also! das mal Nebenbei.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Was viele sagen, das es eines der besten teile der Serie war, auch wenn nicht aus dem C&C Universum, aber das beste war, und woher, Prodi EA...also! das mal Nebenbei.



Generals wurde noch von Westwood gemacht.... nur wurde 2 Monate vor Veröffentlichung Westwood mit EA LA fusioniert.
Danach haben die meisten Entwickler von Westwood EA verlassen und nur noch wenige sind über geblieben.

Erst C&C 3 war in kompletter Eigenregie. War ja erfolgreich und nicht schlecht.
Dann kam RA3. War auch okay, nicht komplett überzeugend, aber immerhin okay.
Dann kam C&C4... ein absolutes Debakel, was EA da geritten hat weiß niemand bis heute.....
Und dann kam der absolute Bodensatz... das Browserspiel!!!Niemand wollte es, keiner spielte es, es war nichts was die Community sich gewünscht hat.
Es war der klägliche Versuch von EA dem damaligen Hype der Browser- und Mobile-Manie zu folgen und er ist grandios gescheitert.
Und dann der große Jubel auf der E3 mit C&C Rivals! Ach ne, hab mich wohl getäuscht.
Rivals will auch keiner aus der Community, es ist nichts was man sich unter C&C vorstellt... es ist wieder nur der Versuch sich was vom Mobile-Markt zu sichern mit einer bekannten Marke.

Und du willst mir ernsthaft sagen, dass EA die Marke C&C nicht vor die Wand gefahren hat? Sie haben seit ~15 Jahren die Verantwortung dafür und kriegen es heute nicht mehr auf die Reihe.
Sicher mag Echtzeitstrategie nicht mehr das sein, was es früher war. Aber selbst dann kann man aus der Marke C&C mehr machen als das!
Anstatt den Renegade-Nachfolger wieder zu beleben oder Generals 2 nochmal anzuschauen, macht man lieber etwas völlig bescheuertes damit....
Man hat zwei Projekte, die man eingestampft hat und die sicherlich Potential mit der Marke C&C gehabt hätten, wenn man es nur gewollt hätte!


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Generals wurde noch von Westwood gemacht.... nur wurde 2 Monate vor Veröffentlichung Westwood mit EA LA fusioniert.
> Danach haben die meisten Entwickler von Westwood EA verlassen und nur noch wenige sind über geblieben.


Ähm, Tiberian Sun wurde schon unter EA rausgebracht. Und das war weit vor Generals. 
Du bringst da wohl so einiges durcheinander. 
Aber Okey.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ähm, Tiberian Sun wurde schon unter EA rausgebracht. Und das war weit vor Generals.
> Du bringst da wohl so einiges durcheinander.
> Aber Okey.



Als Publisher.... nicht als Entwickler.... da gibt es Unterschiede....


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Als Publisher.... nicht als Entwickler.... da gibt es Unterschiede....



Richtig, aber ohne EA hätte es die Studios Westwood gar nicht mehr gegeben.  Nicht begriffen? Dann wäre schon da Schluss gewesen mit Westwood weil sie pleite waren. So sah es damals aus.


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

-Tiberian Sun- Tiberian Sun  Firestorm (super add on)
-Generals and all AddOns
-Tiberium Wars
-Alarmstufe Rot 3 samt AddOn

alles unter Leitung von EA.
Waren ja alles sooo schlechte Titel.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Richtig, aber ohne EA hätte es die Studios Westwood gar nicht mehr gegeben.  Nicht begriffen? Dann wäre schon da Schluss gewesen mit Westwood weil sie pleite waren. So sah es damals aus.



Okay, fangen wir mal weiter vorne an.
Westwood entwickelt Dune, C&C etc. in der Blütezeit für Echtzeitstrategie.
Publisher und Eigentümer war damals Virgin Interactive.
Virgin kam in finanzielle Schieflage und verkaufte Studios. Westwood wurde von EA gekauft, für sehr viel Geld damals. Man hat sämtliche Mitbewerber damals schlicht und ergreifend überboten.
Viele Entwickler verließen Westwood. Es kam Tiberian Sun raus. Finanziell erfolgreich, aber qualitativ etwas schlechter, so die Meinung damals.
Westwood startete andere Projekte, die aber alle scheiterten.
Gleichzeitig wurde AR2 entwickelt und es war ein gutes Spiel.

Auf Grund der finanziellen Schieflage wurde Westwood zwei Monate vor Release von Generals geschlossen bzw. mit EA LA fusioniert.
Generals erschien, es war erfolgreich. Westwood war aber schon weg. Die Schließung hat die Führung von Westwood mehr oder weniger selbst zu verantworten, das habe ich auch nicht bestreitet.
Westwood hat Generals immer noch selber entwickelt, nur war das zur Veröffentlichung egal. EA hätte auch die Pinken Bananen als Entwickler angeben können, das ist deren gutes Recht, nur ist es nicht die Wahrheit.
Nach der Veröffentlichung haben viele weitere Entwickler der alten Teile das Unternehmen verlassen.
Dann kam C&C3 usw. usf.

Und ob es ein neues C&C nach Virgin gegeben hätte? Ja, aber nicht durch EA, sondern durch einen anderen Publisher. Nur hat EA damals mehr bezahlt als alle anderen.


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

Wenn EA es nicht Übernommen hätte, hätten wir eventuell gar keine C&C Spiele mehr bekommen.  Und bis Teil 4 war es gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nicht Klugscheißen, das wirkt immer eher dämlich wenn es Falsch ist ...
> denn brillianterweise wird man zum Hater, wenn man so Kommentare abgibt wonach scheinbar nur EA überteuerte DLC raus bringen würde, Studios dicht machen würde, Lootboxen verkaufen würde, etc. bzw. man etwas erst schlimm findet, wenn auch EA auf den Zug aufspringt, aber ignoriert das alle anderen das auch machen. Also wenn man schon so tun will als wäre man der Kritiker als den man sich verkaufen will, sollte man nicht erst nur auf einen rumhacken
> 
> Im Übrigen reicht schon die Aussage aus das alle anderen den gleichen Mist machen aus, das man selbst ein Fanboy sei, weil man sagt das andere auch den gleichen Mist machen, nicht etwa in dem man etwas verteidigt und unkritisch wäre, sondern eher solches Verhalten dämlich findet
> Also eher mal an die Eigene Nase fassen und Froh sein das Ironie nicht tödlich ist


Das riecht hier plötzlich nach Pippi-Langstrumpf-Syndrom, ich bin damit raus.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn EA es nicht Übernommen hätte, hätten wir eventuell gar keine C&C Spiele mehr bekommen.  Und bis Teil 4 war es gar nicht mal so schlecht.



C&C hätte es auch nach Virgin gegeben, nur nicht bei EA, wenn die nicht damals ein extrem hohes finanzielles Risiko eingegangen wären....
Und die bei EA erschienen Teile waren ja nicht per se schlecht, sie schwankten in der Qualität auf gutem/hohen Niveau.
Nur hat man mit C&C4 den Vogel völlig abgeschossen und die Serie danach geschrottet mit dem Versuch des Browserspieles.

Der kommende Teile ist ein reines Mobilespiel und es wird eher scheitern, als ein durchschlagender Erfolg. Ein anzunehmendes Echtzeit-RTS auf dem Tablet oder Smartphone?
Die Kombination ist zum scheitern verdammt. Selbst als Clash of Clan-Klon oder so wird es eher nix. Der Markt ist aufgeteilt und gesättigt. Die Konkurrenz ist groß und die C&C-Community wird sich nicht spontan in Massen auf ein Mobile-Spiel stürzen.
Hat man schon beim Browserspiel gesehen, dass diese Idee bekloppt ist.


----------



## Batze (12. Oktober 2018)

Also ich bin hier auch erstmal raus.


----------



## ribald (12. Oktober 2018)

Das war so klasse damals. *schnief* https://youtu.be/vraqsn_xBLI


----------



## TAOO (12. Oktober 2018)

Wie passend'spiele nämlich momentan'Tiberium Wars


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Das riecht hier plötzlich nach Pippi-Langstrumpf-Syndrom, ich bin damit raus.



ja?
Wieso klingt das jetzt eher nach "Ich hab keine Argumente und beleidige jetzt andere" Syndrom?

Ansonsten darf einer der anderen mal generell sich die Frage stellen: Wie intelligent ist das eigentlich nur auf einen zu gehen, wenn die anderen drumherum das gleiche oder es noch schlimmer machen und zu was einem dass selbst dann macht?
Und nur so als Hinweiß, aber: Bestimmte Wortwahl könnte auch dafür sorgen dass man nicht aus der "Kritiker" Kategorie in die andere fliegt.
Vorallem, warum stehen hier nur ein paar? http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...modell-wird-auf-games-service-umgestellt.html
Wenn man Capcom durch EA tauschen würde hätte der Artikel sicher schon 20 Seiten


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja?
> Wieso klingt das jetzt eher nach "Ich hab keine Argumente und beleidige jetzt andere" Syndrom?
> 
> Ansonsten darf einer der anderen mal generell sich die Frage stellen: Wie intelligent ist das eigentlich nur auf einen zu gehen, wenn die anderen drumherum das gleiche oder es noch schlimmer machen und zu was einem dass selbst dann macht?
> ...


Danke für den Beweis meiner Aussagen - und das du nicht weißt was das Pippi-Langstrumpf-Syndrom ist.

Du darfst jetzt auch gerne aufhören mit deinen Rechtfertigungsversuchen, die retten dein Image auch nicht mehr, dafür ist es viel zu spät.

Wobei, das wird nicht passieren.

Und nu bin ich wirklich raus, du willst ja eh nur verstehen was du willst.


----------

